# Eigenes Framework



## NeedAnswer (6. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich ein eigenes Framework für ein Java EE Application Server erstelle?

Was muss ich alles für Schnittstellen implementieren? 
Was sind die Namenskonventionen usw ... ?

Wie sind die Entwickler vom Java Server Faces Framework herangegangen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## maki (6. Sep 2012)

> könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich ein eigenes Framework für ein Java EE Application Server erstelle?


Ehrlich: Am besten gar nicht...

Ansosnten solltest du deine Frage konkretisieren, "Framwork" bedeutet nämlich alles & nix... was für ein Framework denn?


----------



## freez (7. Sep 2012)

NeedAnswer hat gesagt.:


> Wie sind die Entwickler vom Java Server Faces Framework herangegangen?



Willst du eine eigene Implementierung von JSF schreiben, oder eine Erweiterung dazu? Bei ersteren solltest du dir Frage stellen, ob du es dir wirklich antun musst (es gibt ja schon wenigstens 2 Implementierungen soweit ich weiß). Zweites macht schon eher Sinn, wobei es auch da schon viele gute Erweiterungen gibt.

Unabhängig davon, würde ich als erstes versuchen an Sourcen zu Frameworks zu kommen (z.B. die Erweiterung RichFaces) und diese zu analysieren.


----------



## Sym (7. Sep 2012)

Ein Framework implementiert man doch nicht einfach, weil man ein Framework implementieren möchte. Ein Framework wird implementiert, wenn man häufiger dieselbe Funktionalität braucht, die einem kein anderes (stabiles) Framework liefert.

Was genau hast Du denn vor?


----------



## Landei (7. Sep 2012)

Bevor du mit dem Framework anfängst: Für das Betriebssystemprojekt werden noch Leute gesucht...


----------



## Deadalus (17. Sep 2012)

Was ist eigentlich euer Problem? Könnt ihr keine Vernünftigen Antworten geben? Könnte es sich nicht einfach um eine theoretische Frage handeln? 

Das generelle Vorgehen sieht wie folgt aus: 

Auf The Java Community Process(SM) Program. Dort erhält du sowohl die APIs als auch die kompletten Spezifikationen von allen JEE Standards. Das sollte als Grundlage auch schon reichen um ein Framework zu entwickeln. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch noch Verfügbare Testfälle um die eigenen Implementierungen zu testen. 

Von JSF gibt es 2 mir bekannte Implementierungen. 

Mojiarra: Die Referenzimplemtierung. Dieses Framework wird von bezahlten Oracle Entwicklern entwickelt und befindet sich in mehreren JEE Servern. (Glassfish und JBoss)

MyFaces-Core: OpenSource Implementierung von Apache. Denke mal zum teil von freiwilligen Mitarbeitern aber auch gesponsert durch IBM, die verwenden das auch in ihren Weblogic.


----------



## NeedAnswer (23. Sep 2012)

Danke


----------

